# Wine Tasting Events in Dubai



## pidje (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi,

I am new to Dubai and I am looking for wine tasting/socializing events.Is there any Wine courses going on?
Any info is highly appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MMI arranges the odd event if you are a member of their wine society. Various of the top end hotels have wine or spirit tasting events, but you'd need to sign up to their mailing lists to be notified as they are not heavily advertised.

Don't forget to get an alcohol licence to partake legally.

MMI :: Welcome


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Would like to subscribe to such mailing lists, any idea where to find them?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sanjaysm said:


> Would like to subscribe to such mailing lists, any idea where to find them?


For MMI use the link I provided or contact the hotels directly.If you subscribe to loyalty cards you are likely to get invites (especially at higher tiers) or if the hotel knows who you are.

I wish I liked whisky as I get invited to a tasting for that every few weeks.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

*Wine List*



Elphaba said:


> MMI arranges the odd event if you are a member of their wine society. Various of the top end hotels have wine or spirit tasting events, but you'd need to sign up to their mailing lists to be notified as they are not heavily advertised.
> 
> Don't forget to get an alcohol licence to partake legally.
> 
> MMI :: Welcome


Thank you, got myself on MMI list, if you happen to know some hotel lists, would be also some help


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

This is supposed to be very good:

An Evening of Wine and Cheese ? ginger and scotch
Cheese, wine & jazz at Sofitel Dubai Jumeirah Beach | FooDiva

I've been meaning to go for ages but not got around to it. If you do go, please let me know if it's any good


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I wish I liked whisky as I get invited to a tasting for that every few weeks.


Feel free to forward those my way


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

Email me @ 


I will send you details of a Monthly Wine Tasting Group


----------



## lloydwickham (Dec 30, 2009)

pidje said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to Dubai and I am looking for wine tasting/socializing events.Is there any Wine courses going on?
> Any info is highly appreciated, many thanks.


Drop me an email 
I will forward you details, they are meeting tonight!!!
It's a monthly meet


----------



## pidje (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for information's but I can not do tonight, will send you email for next time.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow Elph! My brother works for Bushmills Distillery so if you ever need a second opinion........


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

I've recently taken a liking to wine, but I'm far from being an aficionado (I'm normally a beer fan, and don't much like spirits); I would also be interested in any wine tasting events happening in town. Please let me know as well, thanks


----------

